# FreeBSD 11.3 L2TP/IPSEC server



## Sindikat88 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello!
I'm asking for your help.
I want to raise L2TP/IPSEC server under the management of FreeBSD 11.3, but unfortunately, this article is no longer relevant https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/howto-set-up-a-l2tp-ipsec-vpn-dial-in-server-part-i-to-iii.26755/
Tell me, do you already have a solution to my question?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2020)

Sindikat88 said:


> but unfortunately, this article is no longer relevant


What makes you think it's no longer relevant?


----------



## Sindikat88 (Jul 17, 2020)

Sindikat88 said:


> Hello!
> I'm asking for your help.
> I want to raise L2TP/IPSEC server under the management of FreeBSD 11.3, but unfortunately, this article is no longer relevant https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/howto-set-up-a-l2tp-ipsec-vpn-dial-in-server-part-i-to-iii.26755/
> Tell me, do you already have a solution to my question?


Based on this message https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...server-part-i-to-iii.26755/page-8#post-464560


----------

